# Tire vs haldex question



## UNFw8fourmotion (Jul 23, 2009)

Can you run the same size tire but different tread patterns on the w8? Or not because of the all wheel drive system?


----------



## XR4Tim (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: Tire vs haldex question (UNFw8fourmotion)*

It's not recommended because different treads produce different amounts of grip, and different kinds of tires have different diameters, even though they may be listed as the same size. 
But I wouldn't worry about it. If each tire really needed the same amount of grip, my car would be ruined from driving on roads that are part ice and part dry pavement.


----------



## Maximillian (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Tire vs haldex question (UNFw8fourmotion)*

Absolutly no problem to run with different threads.
Problem occurs when the rolling circumference is bigger that 2%
br


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: Tire vs haldex question (Maximillian)*

What Max is saying is that there is a viscous coupling in the 4motion system that creates friction if the tire diameters are different. Although this action is not a bad thing as it occurs on purpose in low grip situations to apply different amounts of power to the front and rear axels, prolonged friction on this coupling will cause premature wear.


----------

